#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Συγγραφή βιογραφικού

## Xάρης

Για να συγγράψετε ένα ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών βιογραφικό: *europass*

----------

gsofos, kagro, PANTELIS3

----------

